# Tourny Baits?



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

My go to bait is Islanders with ballyhoo. With no J hooks allowed during tournaments, what spread do you run? Not sure I want to do ballyhoo and circles.

Thoughts?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can do ilander/hoos rigged with circles but a lot of crews have changed tactics to deal with the circle rule. Some are pulling all teasers and pitch baiting, pulling all artificials, live baiting, etc. You really have to decide for yourself and know your crews abilities. If you feel that too many shots will be blown using circles, then don't go that route. I've done well pulling all artificials in tournaments but that's because its the best tactic as I'm usually unable to take advantage of a full time, experienced crew or else my range of tactics would expand. I'm not a full time captain/mate and usually get hired by crews with less experience which does not allow us a high hookup rate with circles. The crews that fish together routinely are the ones who will usually succeed. They are aware of each others capabilities and can form a game plan from there.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Drag em and snag em!


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris V said:


> You can do ilander/hoos rigged with circles but a lot of crews have changed tactics to deal with the circle rule. Some are pulling all teasers and pitch baiting, pulling all artificials, live baiting, etc. You really have to decide for yourself and know your crews abilities. If you feel that too many shots will be blown using circles, then don't go that route. I've done well pulling all artificials in tournaments but that's because its the best tactic as I'm usually unable to take advantage of a full time, experienced crew or else my range of tactics would expand. I'm not a full time captain/mate and usually get hired by crews with less experience which does not allow us a high hookup rate with circles. The crews that fish together routinely are the ones who will usually succeed. They are aware of each others capabilities and can form a game plan from there.


Thanks Chris! 

Pretty much what I thought. I'll just pick out my best, to me, trolling lures and go with that. My crew, while decent, is my wife and 2 sons. No pro's on board.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Im assuming you are talking billfish by the circle hook rule. Dont ever let a chugger slip by. Moldcraft chuggers are awesome for raising bills. If you are talking tuna tourney im running a green machine as a primary off the shotgun


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> Im assuming you are talking billfish by the circle hook rule. Dont ever let a chugger slip by. Moldcraft chuggers are awesome for raising bills. If you are talking tuna tourney im running a green machine as a primary off the shotgun


Yes, bill fish tourneys, MBGFC specifically. Plenty of Moldcrafts on board. Tuna, wahoo and dolphin are certainly targeted secondarily. As well as night time swords.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've trolled green machines too many times to count and these gulf tuna refuse to conform to east coast rules and eat the damn things. Same fish, different attitudes I guess.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Chris V said:


> I've trolled green machines too many times to count and these gulf tuna refuse to conform to east coast rules and eat the damn things. Same fish, different attitudes I guess.


 Never had much luck with them either Chris


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

We have switched to all teasers and pitch baiting , and live baiting mainly. Missed a couple fish on the islander circle hook deal and did away with it . Some fish will tease up nicely while others won't but its the chance you take. Like chris said pitching baiting is a different art , we have gone to Costa Rica and st Thomas and have practice quite a bit as there you have plenty of shots . Of course still miss fish pitch baiting but it is alot more exciting !


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

The ole green machine and B.A. bird combo run W.T.F.B. doesnt work here????? that sucks. What about cedar plugs and spreader bars? Cedar plug chains can be devastating on slick days. I know marauders ar erun around here for wahoo so thats that. Do you guys run big ole tuna feathers or clones?

Pitch baiting on the east coast is not the same here. We normally only end up doing during white marlin season. They come up on the dredges and and the drop the flats back. Of thew few blue marlin we see each year most of them are caught on suicide hookups. Ive only ever pitched a blue once, and that was with a long rigger I was in the process of putting out.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Small/Dink size naked ballyhoo on 100lb fluorocarbon fished way back and pulled across the front of a school of surface feeding tuna works well here. Sometimes I will add a small skirt in front of the ballyhoo. I try to find out what type and size bait the fish are feeding on and match it as close as I can. We have caught some large tuna on very small baits but sometimes slow bump trolling a 10''-12'' live hardtail along a rip will be the ticket. Then sometimes the spreader bars are what saves the day. They can be a tough nut to crack sometimes. I have never had any luck on the green machine either.


----------

